# Notchplasty question



## bella2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,

Our Doctor performed a notchplasty and also a removal of pins,
I was wondering if we can code 20680 and 29999 together for this.

Any responses would be greatly appreciated,

Bella


----------



## mbort (Dec 30, 2009)

generally a notchplasty is part of 29877.  Did the doc convert a portal to open in order to remove the hardware or was a separate incision made?


----------

